# Newbie question



## shuck68 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello im a newbie here and i keep getting the message at the top of the page about the email that was sent and to follow the instructions. Ive resent it 2 or 3 times and have never received the email?its not in my junk mail and i did get a welcome email from Jeff but there are no instructions to follow???

 am i doing something wrong?

"Welcome *Shuck68*! Please check your *email* inbox for our verification message and follow its instructions.
Didn't get it? Click here to resend."

Thanks,

Shuck


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the email was referring to Jeff's email. Any how welcome to SMF! I found your pictures that you uploaded and I'm confident you are going to fit in great here. Prosciutto picture is really impressive.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## shuck68 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks Woodcutter!! I was wondering about that?? Thanks for the kind words.. i love that  Prosciutto pic and can almost still smell them...lol


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 9, 2013)

The "verification" email is just to verify your email address to complete your membership and activate your password so that you can log on to the site. Since you are posting then you are logged on and your password is working so just ignore the message.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 9, 2013)

Shuck68 said:


> Thanks Woodcutter!! I was wondering about that?? Thanks for the kind words.. i love that  Prosciutto pic and can almost still smell them...lol


In the reply box tool bar there is a square shaped icon that will say insert image if you hover your cursor over it. If you push it, that  will prompt you to upload photos that will show up on these threads. So far you have uploaded them to your photo album only.


----------



## shuck68 (Aug 9, 2013)

Very nice!! Thanks again!!













smoked meat.jpg



__ shuck68
__ Aug 9, 2013
__ 1


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 9, 2013)

That is a lot of Prosciutto! Must have lasted at least a little while.


----------



## shuck68 (Aug 16, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> That is a lot of Prosciutto! Must have lasted at least a little while.


Not as long as i had originally hoped!!


----------

